# Less than a week



## Genty70 (Apr 26, 2020)

Well it's just over a week since my wife told me she no longer loves me and 5 days since she left to live with her daughter. I knew things weren't perfect this came as a massive shock. I sure it's normal to feel this hollow. I'm keeping busy prepping house to sell. I'm so pleased my son lives here as at 18 he has been my rock. I also know there is nothing I can do to change things. All I seem to do is want to look for singles and yet I know I'm not ready.


----------



## MrFox (Apr 26, 2020)

I am very sorry this has happened and I can definitely relate , I recently separated myself.
I would be cautious of forming a new close relationship before you have really experienced the grief of losing your current relationship. Did your wife say this and do this out of the blue? Had there been any discussions about where things were going?


----------



## MrFox (Apr 26, 2020)

You are definitely right in realising that you can't do anything to change her and what she does moving forward. Focus on yourself and be as strong as you can for your children.


----------



## Genty70 (Apr 26, 2020)

MrFox said:


> You are definitely right in realising that you can't do anything to change her and what she does moving forward. Focus on yourself and be as strong as you can for your children.


Thanks mrfox I am trying to focus on the future and I know I'm not ready to move forward with a knew relationship its probably back lash like f you to her. We had spoken last year about things and where we were going but I thought we had got back on the same page. I've had a difficult couple of years, got diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis then I lost my job and I know it was difficult for her as well as me and I think I was depressed but never got the help I should have and I think that's where the issues for her started. I hope she can find the happiness that I obviously cannot give her.


----------



## MrFox (Apr 26, 2020)

I think you need to stop right now being hard on yourself and get some therapy for yourself. To have all those things happen to you in a short time is a lot. Be kind to yourself. I'm hoping you at least have open communication together, especially having children. Have you been able to have a conversation in which you have both shared with each other your thoughts and feelings. Even though you are separated perhaps seeing a couples therapist would help whether or not you remain separated.


----------



## Genty70 (Apr 26, 2020)

Its beyond that she has made her mind up and there's no going back we are talking and remaining civil and we are keeping the children up to speed on what's going on. This has happened just when I'm feeling like the old me again. But I feel I'm in a better place to deal with things and I believe that although things are dark at the moment one day there will be a glimmer of light.
I think all the crying I have done over the last week (not ashamed to admit ) has helped with this and previous.


----------

